# Mdmack's Lawn Journal



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

Been lurking around here for a while now, but figured I would make the plunge and start a lawn journal. I have not documented nearly as well as most of you, but I am trying to do a better job in the future. I built my house in 2016/2017 so that's when these photos begin.

4.30.2017 (the day after I laid the sod and sanded the joints)


7.1.2017 


6.23.2018 (had a baby early September 2017 so thats why I have no photos in that time)


7.23.2018


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

8.24.2018


Everything up until this point was Empire Zoysia being cut at 2" with a Hustler Super Mini Z after this point I have taken the front down to 5/8" and started cutting Low first with my push rotary but now with a reel. The back yard is now down to 1.5" being cut with a Walker.

4.11.2019 (sanded to level out this was a little early this year. We have had a WEIRD spring for our area)


4.14.2019 (creating a little bed around this tree, but you can see some of the sanding work)


4.30.2019 (sand spots getting smaller)


5.6.2019 (quick shot from across the street)


5.8.2019 first time I Put the reel on it 





Still not quite filled in from dormancy/sanding stress, but it is getting there. These warm night time temps we have had over the past week have REALLY helped. Hoping to get a mow/more photos in this afternoon, but we had some pretty nasty storms yesterday so Im not sure if it will dry out in time or not.


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

Also not sure why these photos are so grainy when I upload. They are crystal clear on my computer. Any advice on what might be making them look so bad?


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

So I got a few min free today and ran over the lawn. Needed a double cut but only had time for a single. 
5.13.2019


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

Got another cut in last night. Things are really filling in now.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks awesome! How long have you had the GM1000 and what year is it? I ask because I just bought and broke (see my journal) a 2008 GM1000. I have no idea what Im doing but when I get the part tomorrow I will attempt to fix it and start a scalp process. Thanks...


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looks awesome! How long have you had the GM1000 and what year is it? I ask because I just bought and broke (see my journal) a 2008 GM1000. I have no idea what Im doing but when I get the part tomorrow I will attempt to fix it and start a scalp process. Thanks...


This is the first season ive used the Greensmaster. Its a 2010, but it was treated exceptionally well so it looks much newer. I have a Ransomes GS55 but it has a weird high height of cut kit on it that only allows it to go down to an inch so I pulled the trigger on the greensmaster to get it down more. Hope you can make the fix pretty easily and get to cutting with it, they are fantastic machines.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mdmack said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Looks awesome! How long have you had the GM1000 and what year is it? I ask because I just bought and broke (see my journal) a 2008 GM1000. I have no idea what Im doing but when I get the part tomorrow I will attempt to fix it and start a scalp process. Thanks...
> ...


Thanks again... I may send you a PM some time down the road if you don't mind :thumbup:


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

ctrav said:


> mdmack said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


Anytime my man.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

mdmack said:


> Also not sure why these photos are so grainy when I upload. They are crystal clear on my computer. Any advice on what might be making them look so bad?


Photos look good on my end. I don't see any graininess. Your lawn is looking great! I need to show this to my neighbor who has empire zoysia. He's mowing his too high right now.


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

Glad to know they are looking good for other people, and thanks I really appreciate it. Its spooky taking such a coarse blade grass down short at first, but it handles it just fine.


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

5.17.2019


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

5.19.2019

Took it down to 1/2" and double cut it today.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looks awesome! Some day I will get there...


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

Mowed today, but didn't get a photo because it got dark. Will try to remember to snap one in the morning.

I did run across and old picture of a fern I potted last year and did a side by side form then to now which is kind of crazy. This was a $5.00 clearance fern my aunt bought for no other reason than the price. It was in terrible shape when she got it, she started to nurse it back to health and then gave it to me to re-pot. I thought the 6ish month turn around was kind of incredible.


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

5.27.2019


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mdmack said:


> 5.27.2019


Nicely done buddy :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

5.30.2019


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mdmack said:


> 5.30.2019


Someday buddy...someday 😎


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

6.1.2019



6.5.2019
Front: felt a little saucy and followed the sidewalk curves



Rear: cut with my Walker as per usual


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

Looking good... What is your HOC on front and back?


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

ctrav said:


> Looking good... What is your HOC on front and back?


1/2" in the front right now, but about to raise it to 5/8" I think. 
1-3/4" in the back.


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

mdmack said:


> ctrav said:
> 
> 
> > Looking good... What is your HOC on front and back?
> ...


Lawn looks so good so why raise? Is it due to coming heat of summer? Have you had issues keeping the lawn low out front? Once the Bermuda seed heads stop Im going back to my reel mower with a scalp at .5" and maintain at 3/4"... I still use my rotary out back at about 1 3/4" to 2" as well.


----------



## mdmack (Aug 21, 2018)

ctrav said:


> mdmack said:
> 
> 
> > ctrav said:
> ...


Just preparing myself for the heat of the summer. I have not had any issues at 1/2" yet, but during the summer when the turf gets SUPER thick (its just now starting to get there and im about to start with my PGR treatments which will make it even thicker) it just looks better at 5/8".


----------

